# Regular Season Game 48 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Memphis Grizzlies



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (30-17)* @ *Memphis Grizzlies (12-36)*​*Tuesday, February 5, 7:00 p.m.* / *FedEx Forum*​

@​

*ROCKETS*


 



*GRIZZLIES*


​

*Rockets.com Preview*



> HOUSTON -- Before wrapping up a pregame chat with the media Monday afternoon, Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy acknowledged that some NBA teams tend to lose their focus and energy heading into the All-Star break.
> 
> He's hoping that his team won't be one of them.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok, we got out 30th win & went 4-1 on the homestand....now bottle it up & take it on the road tonight!

The last 10 games in which Tracy McGrady has scored at a rate of a point a minute or higher: 

Feb. 5 vs. Minnesota Timber-
wolves: 32 points in 30 minutes. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jan. 31 vs. Seattle SuperSonics: 36 points in 34 minutes. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jan. 24 vs. San Antonio Spurs: 37 points in 36 minutes. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jan. 16 vs. Dallas Mavericks: 45 points in 40 minutes. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
McGrady 
Jan. 5 vs. Utah Jazz: 44 points in 35 minutes. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dec. 31, 2006 vs. Memphis Grizzlies: 38 points in 38 minutes. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Feb. 3, 2006 vs. Sonics: 36 points in 36 minutes. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jan. 25, 2006 vs. New Orleans/OKC Hornets: 29 points in 29 minutes. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jan. 23, 2006 vs. Milwaukee Bucks: 41 points in 36 minutes. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jan. 22, 2006 vs. Detroit Pistons: 43 points in 41 minutes.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Based on the stats you posted AllEyezonTX TMAC's average comes out to be 38.1 ppg in 35.5 mpg. Pretty sweet. We need him to continue that on this road trip.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry about the last minutes setup. The event would be open until 9 p.m. eastern. So you all have an advantage of betting. 
vBookie Rules


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Batman facing his former team again, looks like he's having a pretty solid game.

Barring from a bad collapse I think we should walk out of this game w/ a W


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

54-43 Rocks @ the half! Tmac a top 10 alley-oop dunk:biggrin: Mt. gave Paul the :naughty: & Paul answered w/ a flop (wtf!?) Hoping to keep it up the second half...Anybody heard from that Gay guy tonight?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Lets come out with the same intensity in the 2nd half and close this one off.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

where'd the D go in this Q?? I'd be so pissed if we lost this one..


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Tmac $ in the bank! 76-71 shooting 1


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

29 for T-Mac so far, the man is a beast.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Come on Rockets, lets stop their run and close this off


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

79-74 end of 3rd/start of 4th..ha

Paul missing some ez ones helps....no comment on Rudy that quarter, he had some moments, but not scoring on alston in the lane was very "rookie"


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

85-76 rock pulling away, again


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

T-Mac Throws it down!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

tally up another W for the Rockets guys!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

98-90 Rock! 5 players in double figs...4-0 vs. memphis....Thanks Batt.!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Now to Dallas. JVG should activate Snyder for that game if Bonzi can't play.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

well its good that we're beating the teams we're suppose to beat, but its the game coming up that will mean a lot to us if we win...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Its another statement game coming up. A great test!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=AqJiflOY3nncxnPB8UP3i285nYcB?gid=2007020629



> Battier, who played his first five seasons in Memphis before an off-season trade to Houston, continues to receive a loud ovation when introduced at the FedExForum


This is how you know you've traded for a winner.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Tracy McGrady's explosion has now moved his PER over 23, which is excellent, and within striking distance of players like Kobe, James, Duncan, Nash and Garnett.

Looks like rumours of his demise were greatly exaggerated.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> Tracy McGrady's explosion has now moved his PER over 23


27+ since Yao went down.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Minstrel said:


> Tracy McGrady's explosion has now moved his PER over 23, which is excellent, and within striking distance of players like Kobe, James, Duncan, Nash and Garnett.
> 
> Looks like rumours of his demise were greatly exaggerated.


damn right, all those ppl saying he doesn't deserve his all-star spot can :kissmy: 

Can't really pinpoint to what it is, but his game has really stepped up since late Dec. His health is obviously a big factor, but everything about his game right now is going - he's shooting better, passing great, and stepping up during crunch time. 

If Yao can return playing the same way before he went down, and T-Mac doesn't drop off one bit.... ohhhh boy


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Yao Mania said:


> Can't really pinpoint to what it is, but his game has really stepped up since late Dec. His health is obviously a big factor, but everything about his game right now is going - he's shooting better, passing great, and stepping up during crunch time.


IMO, his passing was great all season, which is what made him productive even prior to Yao going down. He was also crashing the boards like always. With his shot off, he was playing a bit more like Kidd...inefficient scorer, play-maker with his passing and strong rebounding.

Now, he seems more confident in his ability to attack and he's asserting himself more as a scorer. And his shot has begun falling again. Meanwhile, his passing and rebounding has remained top-notch.



> If Yao can return playing the same way before he went down, and T-Mac doesn't drop off one bit.... ohhhh boy


That's what excites me about this team. Exactly as it is, it's solidly second-tier...not as good as Dallas and Phoenix, but as good or better than San Antonio, LA and Utah. That sort of team would need the addition of a superstar to get over the hump to become a first-tier team with serious title hopes, and preferably that superstar be a big man to compliment McGrady on the perimeter and give them added inside defensive presence.

Enter Yao Ming.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> damn right, all those ppl saying he doesn't deserve his all-star spot can :kissmy:


Lmao :lol: nah but seriously who said he doesnt deserve and allstar spot


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

If the Grizzlies are gonna win games, they clearly need Pau Gasol and Mike Miller to come up big on the same night. Last night wasn’t the case; Pau hung 30 points, 13 boards, 5 dimes and 5 blocks on the Rockets, but Miller shot 5-for-17 and Memphis lost again. T-Mac went for 33 points and 8 assists - foxsports


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

We owe Battier this victory. He made Miller miss every 3pt shot.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> We owe Battier this victory. He made Miller miss every 3pt shot.


We owe Battier a lot, he just has been amazing this year, and this trade looks much, much better as the season goes on...


----------

